# direct tv"B-Band Converter"



## habfan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooking up new 2nd HD Direct TV-Getting message on the screen that "B-B Converter required" What is it? I'm getting a few channels but many of them are comming up &&!-searching for signal. Can anyone help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

If you have an HR20 or H20 model receiver, this page on the DirecTV site should answer your questions:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036


----------



## habfan (Jan 23, 2011)

Tks Very much!
Habfan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome. :up:


----------

